# I think I'm going to take a break...sorry...



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

(Please I appologize for my rant...sorry...)

I think I really need a break from Sailnet...

I got to a point where some posts here, are getting on my nerve (it's my fault I know, sorry)...some posts really are true idiotic crap..they just reach the unconcievable (and they are not even sailing related)...I know we need to be nice and happy and satisfy the lurkers and newbies questions (which I do when they are sailing related...want to know what a raft carries, and how to sharpen a knife..piss off..I wilkl joke with you and photoshop you)...but there is a limit...I reached mine..sorry..but some of the idiots don't even bother googling or using COMON SENSE...they come here and ask really stupid questions (which is ok we all do), but at least..GIVE IT some thought before showing the World the lack of common sense they have....please...or at least..keep them related to sailing...do a little effort before...

Yes, if you load a gun and put it in your eye, you will die...yes...if you use sandpaper, it will eat away the paint...yes...yes..YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I know we have to be nice and such to the newbies and the lurkers and people in general who are less fortunate to be exposed to sailing and all that...but after a while it just gets unbearable..

we have a saying in my country..."he who is unconfortable...moves"...

I am getting really unconfortable, and with most now gone sailing..maybe I need a vacation from here...

I don't want to be rude, or anything so I appologize, ok?

I just got to a point where I start reading the morning posts here, start steaming....and find myself attacking people for no reason...I appologize for that too...(I do not forget the Hienas, that come after me like dogs with rabis, when I do so...you know who you are, so BITE ME)...(you will notice I don't and stopped talking to you)....

I can't photoshop, because it "touches the senses" of some the delicate political correct hienas that strive here, and if I say something PRETTY obvious..the same hienas attack....I hate fake Political correct Hienas...I and I know who they are...you're the ones I don't talk to, or stopped talking to....

With all my participation here...I became an easy target for the "political correct" barons to show their white fake minds, by criticizing all I say and do..even if I joke....BITE ME LOSERS.....YES YOU....

So, my friends...in order to avoid offending anyone else in the near future....I take a vacation..

It's my fault I know...sorry

I'll be back soon....just need a break...

Alex


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

By the way...for the usual yellow liver two sandwich eating cowards that give me neg reps...fire away....fire away...you pittyfull idiots.....

I couln't care less of what you think....or what you do....

I don't have to be nice to the idiots that come here...it's not in the menu.....

and if you don't like me or my rant or what I say...take a hike.....


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

Alright Giu - break times over. Now, please get back here and offend me. What can I say? I like it I like it!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You just need to come to Michigan for a little break. You can help build a dinghy, sail on water you can drink, get some ideas for Giulietta's new kitchen, and livestock are plentiful. I'll even wash the sheets after my sister leaves, for you!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

well dont stop posting videos...I have enjoyed all of them and learned a few things...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, where do I email my pictures....... You big baby.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gui-

Have fun sailing... and spend some quality time with the boys...  

See you later. 

BTW, don't forget to push chuckles overboard when you get him out on the boat.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- Sorry to hear that. You will be missed, but I fully understand the issue. We'll all look forward to your return.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Gorge yourself on smut and Budweiser. You'll be feeling like your old self in no time.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the vids Giu... ! And the pics of your running rigging! ..and the photo shops...! and the Cam / CD abuse...! 

See you soon I hope!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

_*"I just got to a point where I start reading the morning posts here, start steaming....and find myself attacking people for no reason..."*_

I'm not as involved as some of you are. But I would say if you got to this point, then you need to get a life. At least get a hobby. It's really amazing how some folks get all wrapped up in these message boards.
Life's too short for this crap.









Scott


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Schuckerman said:


> I'm not as involved as some of you are. But I would say if you got to this point, then you need to get a life. At least get a hobby. It's really amazing how some folks get all wrapped up in these message boards.
> Life's too short for this crap.
> 
> Scott


Scott, 
I don't think you know the whole story.
Your conclusions are way off base.
The person that posted that has probably contributed more to these threads than any other sailor. He knows more about boats, standing rigging, running rigging, sail trim, etc... than I will ever know.
Not that he isn't an AFOC, he certainly is that.

You might want to reconcider your view.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Schuckerman said:


> _*"I*_But I would say if you got to this point, then you need to get a life. At least get a hobby. It's really amazing how some folks get all wrapped up in these message boards.
> Scott


Giu, has more life and lives more than many of us here, and he is one of the most knowledgeable and active contributors to this board. To tell him to 'get a life' is just out of line and ignorant.


----------



## Waugh (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know you Gui, but I have greatly appreciated your videos. They have been a great help to me.

Thanks for those & hope to see you back soon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second what TJK said...


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Schuckerman said:


> _*"I just got to a point where I start reading the morning posts here, start steaming....and find myself attacking people for no reason..."*_
> 
> I'm not as involved as some of you are. But I would say if you got to this point, then you need to get a life. At least get a hobby. It's really amazing how some folks get all wrapped up in these message boards.
> Life's too short for this crap.
> ...


Dude,

I realize this is in open forum and everyone has the right to express his/her own opinion. But, in this case you are way off in yours. This guy has made muliple freaking training videos for this forum and contributed countless, drawings and 'how to' posts to help people he will never know. He has put himself way out there and unfortunately sometimes he has gotten slammed for his trouble. Yes, he takes liberties with photoshop and his jokes, but they are funny and I enjoy his humor. If he wants to take some time off, why can't you just let him. He deserves it. Unfortunately it is comments like yours that may just drive a great resource away for good.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He's also hosted a few members of Sailnet at his home, and visited quite a few of members of sailnet here in the the US and canada.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds good buddy...but befor you go, a couple questions..

1) do I really need hose clamps on my through hull hoses..I mean they are really hard to get off with them on.
2) How can I keep leaning the same way when tacking...I mean, we no sooner get all the stuff below organized for one lean and then we have to rearrange everything for a different lean...is that what a canting keel is for????
3) Last one...How much batteries will I need to use my bow thruster to return to port if I blow out my sails...

Please respond befor you leave cus I really need to know this stuff..




Your vacation is really colse Alex...I hope you and yours have a wonderful and peaceful one...dont you dare take along your laptop.. I hope once Im back in the water Im less visible here also...And remember my PM Its an open door.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah, Giu's right. He just needs a break. He get's burned out every so often, usually when denied the resources of a conveniently located IHOP, and there's nothing wrong with him that a good short stack, a rasher of bacon, four eggs over hard, some toast and hash-browns, and perhaps a side of omelet won't set right. In the meantime, he should fly to Michigan; we're going to stake out a couple of catamaran sailors over a bucket of blood this weekend to do a mosquito inventory. Should be great fun!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's funny how the clueless one tells the other to get a life. 
xxx...cam


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well Alex, your just as whinny as CD!  Kidding!

I've been as involved as your are here in other internet forums and I've reached the same point your at more than once. I don't know why, but it always seems to happen. Human nature or something.

Take a break, enjoy yourself, Sailnet will be here when you come back. I for one greatly enjoy your input here (in my very limited time here) and wish you all the best.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex,
I completely understand. You're one of the few people on this site that will be truly missed. Hopefully it won't take too long to recharge and you'll be back soon. Have some great sailing with your great family in the meantime.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Joel73 said:


> It's funny how the clueless one tells the other to get a life.
> xxx


Yeah! what Joel said


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd like to volunteer NautiG and ChucklesR for this very necessary task.



sailaway21 said:


> Ah, Giu's right. He just needs a break. He get's burned out every so often, usually when denied the resources of a conveniently located IHOP, and there's nothing wrong with him that a good short stack, a rasher of bacon, four eggs over hard, some toast and hash-browns, and perhaps a side of omelet won't set right. In the meantime, he should fly to Michigan; we're going to stake out a couple of catamaran sailors over a bucket of blood this weekend to do a mosquito inventory. Should be great fun!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

would one trimaran sailor equal two catamaran sailors???...if so I know a dog that best go into hiding)


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

What did I do to deserve this?

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good one Joel!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...thanks...the mods needed a vacation!!  
Seriously...chill a bit and come back strong. You will be missed. All best to the family.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

I haven't been active on this list for too long, but I recognize a knowledgable contributer. Gui, (and I'd love to know how to pronounce that) I thank you for all of your hard work. If you're ever in Annapolis, let me know. You've got a bed, and a rum (maybe two if I'm feeling dangerously generous), and I'll bet Saltwater Suzi would even come up with a dinner. And you can't miss Cap'n Larry's World Famous Omelette!

We'll miss you - hurry back and to he** (ck) with the curmudgeons.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Larry-

For the record, it is pronounced:

GOOO EEE LETTT A


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've had the good fortune to have met Alex. He is as intelligent a man as I have ever met, as is his wife. That Fred is an outstanding young man is beyond doubt. Having Alex gone will be a big loss for these forums.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

even if you don't write anything for a while, can you still pop up a photoshop every so often. i think they are hysterical. my favorite was sd on chuckles boat in the bikini.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TomandKarens34 said:


> I've had the good fortune to have met Alex. He is as intelligent a man as I have ever met, as is his wife. That Fred is an outstanding young man is beyond doubt. Having Alex gone will be a big loss for these forums.


He's just taking a cigarette break, for crying out loud. He'll be back.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Alex, thanks for all of your contributions, you will be missed. 

Enjoy the break!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah! What almost everybody said!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Nobody noticed that Alex dropped out shortly after Giuletta started posting. Maybe he can't stand the competition? Perhaps she started reading his missives and sent him off to his room for a time out? Whatever it is, I think the two are connected and he's using these concocted stories of PM's & e-mails & neg rep as a cover. Those Euros are tricky that way


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, you're going to leave your Portuguese buddy all alone here on Sailnet to fend for himself? Thanks buddy, get it together and come back soon.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

You have gone sensitive on us there Guil.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm starting to feel like I'm at a wake... woah.


----------



## minggat (Jun 15, 2002)

You mean that post like "am I too fat to go up my mast" were not well thought out?

(I did a search for that post and can't find it. I'm thinking if was deemed ... duh)

I came aboard sailnet about 8 years ago. You don't hear from me very often. Lately I've been putting my 2 cents worth in a little more and enjoying it less.

Before I dropped the dock lines and set sail, I was occassionally approached with DUH questions from neighbors in my marina. Some were just annoying because I knew that the individuals asking just gave a lot more focus to where their next drink was coming from. Others were just starting their boating experience and reminded me of when I was a new owner. But shortly before I set out, I just found myself avoiding more and more people who either had stupid questions or stupid suggestions.

It ain'd easy being me. I have to work on not turning into Bart Simpsons grumpy granpa.

BTW- The name "Minggat" is Javanese. One of my little brown Indonesian wifes native languages. Spoken with the right voice influction, it translates into.. "Go to Hell". We get to chuckel when we get hailed on the VHF. Callers are saying "go to hell, go to hell go to hell- this is ___". 

I win


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

Alex -

Do take a break. I've noticed that you've been more easily riled lately. That's ok. You recognize it too.

Too much of a good thing is too much. No matter what it is. Mix it up a bit. Take a break. Get more of something else and less of this. Later the pendulum will swing the other way.

You've been been extremely helpful. You also come with personality. Thank god for that. Information without personality is an encyclopedia and that's boring as hell. You've never been boring.

Change the scenery. Come back later. I've got loads of questions . . .


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Larry-
> 
> For the record, it is pronounced:
> 
> GOOO EEE LETTT A


Actually, it's "GEE-OO-LEE-ETTA", unless you are _trying _to give Alex a stroke.

For my own part, Alex was a guy I met on the Internet, who, without knowing me or seeing me (well, I sent one handsome picture!) invited me to his country, his boat and his home and showed me and TommyT the epitome of hospitality.

And now he's going to host my wife in June. Frankly, there are easier ways to get crew in Portugal than inviting a load of _bastardos sujos_ from North America and even Australia to come for a boat ride. Alex is both generous and knowledgeable beyond what a lot of people would even recognize, never mind appreciate.

You can't explain that B follows A forever without getting a little irate. The nature of learning, however, means that someone, somewhere, will require this sort of explanation. It's no one's fault: I myself was there ten years ago (OK, maybe not "can I take my bulldogs sailing on my Solar Stik?" there, but fairly ignorant, nonetheless).

A break is a very good idea. Besides, I would prefer if Alex is calm and happy when he hands the wheel to my Fred-sized wife.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Alex,
I'm glad you're leaving, you're a sorry pain in the ass, spouting off the right answers all the time. 
You're a sick, twisted, demented individual that should be tied to a post and whipped within an inch of you life. go go away, before we start poking you with a pointy stick!!!!

*JUST KIDDING!!!!!!*

go sailing, hug the wife, kiss the kids or vice-versa, take some time for yourself old man, and i promise not to hit on the wife unit anymore.

take care


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

You have a biased reason for wanting Gui calm and happy.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ahhhh man, this sux, is this for real or is he yanking chains again

Ya better be back Monday dude, I'm really gonna be pissed if I actually have to go to the office and work


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

> So, my friends...in order to avoid offending anyone else in the near future....I take a vacation..
> 
> It's my fault I know...sorry
> 
> ...


Translation. My mom came down in the basement and caught me looking at porn so she is taking away the computer for a week. I'll be back but will put some tin cans on the steps so I can hear her come down the steps next time.

Come back soon we will miss you


----------



## earl444 (Apr 1, 2007)

so Alex, its OK to be pissed, just keep doing the video's... guys like me need them. I tried to send you a personal email but I don't post enough, big brother said no


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Valiente-
> 
> You have a biased reason for wanting Gui calm and happy.


Not entirely true: We had far too civilized a sail. Alex muttered much of the way, saying "it's never this calm...it's never this calm". I am hoping my wife gets some decent air that puts the boat over a bit so she can get some real salt-water experience (yes, I am including a tether and harness in her carry-on luggage).

I think Alex will use a Portuguese prayer to get God to make it "like the washing machine" around Sagres, which is supposed to be a windy mess most of the time.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

earl444 said:


> so Alex, its OK to be pissed, just keep doing the video's... guys like me need them. I tried to send you a personal email but I don't post enough, big brother said no


You only need to do one more post, so reply to this.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Time for the dancing baby Giu's again?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

He's as good a man as any on the site and better than most. The wanker a couple of pages back who had a go at him is just that. I'm not allowed to tell you how I really feel but I'm sure you can guess. Put it this way, Richard Cranium would be an apt pseudonym for you.

Mind you I understand Alex's mindset. My time here has steadily decreased over the last few months and I dare say will continue to do so. 

Maybe I'll think of a good subject or maybe someone else will say something to pique my interest but but in reality the mindset of some of the people here is so so far away from mine and mindless intolerance is not something I find acceptable.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

TDW has gotten it right. We do tend towards mindless drivel about this time every year. Alex is just the only one with balls enough to remind us of it. 
We work our way through the winter months for most of us, expound upon subjects that nobody really cares about because we have time. If someone says it is black, we say no...it started out white and kept getting dirtier. Bottom line.....it is now black. 

Then the weather gets warm, the boats go in the water, and we realize we are not really gods gift to sailing when **** happens that shoudn't.
Then reality is restored and we talk about what happens when we are sailing. The site will be better about September.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I acknowledge that Alex is one ...nay..THE most knowledgeable sailors I have ever spoken to....and I can only hope that I'm not one of those who pissed him off/drove him to hiatus...or whatever....If so, I sincerely apologize.

There was a suspicious lack of return PM when I begged off a promised dinner while he was in Indiana, however......(2 ER visits)....

but other than that....I'll miss your wit, prose, and comedic attempt till your return......Willy


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Honestly, there are better things for all of us to be doing that this crap. The weather's getting warmer and I hear the lake calling me. I would be there now if it weren't for a graduation to attend. Everyone here who doesn't have a real good reason (which is most of us) needs to do exactly what Alex has done - get to the boat and go sailing.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mindless tolerance is what upsets me.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Though thoughtful tolerance is something to strive for.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

US27inKS said:


> Honestly, there are better things for all of us to be doing that this crap. The weather's getting warmer and I hear the lake calling me. I would be there now if it weren't for a graduation to attend. Everyone here who doesn't have a real good reason (which is most of us) needs to do exactly what Alex has done - get to the boat and go sailing.


Which is what we did yesterday. Took the new Womboat out. Had to move her from one yard to another for the owner so we took her for a sail. Could have done with a tad more wind, max speed we reached was 1.5 knots but what the heck, it was still nicer than motoring.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Alex, sorry to hear you are going away for a while but I completely understand. I think we all need to get away sometimes, besides, there is a lot of sailing to be done! We will look forward to your return! Have fun!

Oh, and can someone help me - my boat acts weird. When I turn the tiller to the right hand side the boat turns left, and when I turn the tiller to the left side, it turns right, is that normal ? What is wrong with my boat ? Please help me.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> Oh, and can someone help me - my boat acts weird. When I turn the tiller to the right hand side the boat turns left, and when I turn the tiller to the left side, it turns right, is that normal ? What is wrong with my boat ? Please help me.


Thats easy - you need to install a wheel


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thats easy - you need to install wheel


This is so true, I was sailing with someone last year on The Delaware River and I had to think about which way to turn, everytime my hand touched the tiller. I can't recall the last time I had used a tiller before then.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> (Please I appologize for my rant...sorry...)
> 
> I think I really need a break from Sailnet...
> 
> ...


Alex,

I have always seen your jokes as more in the category of good-natured ribbing. There is nothing mean-spirited about your posts. If you feel like you are being too mean, I disagree. If you just need some time off, we'll see you in a while, but you will be missed.

CB


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Alex, sorry to hear you are going away for a while but I completely understand. I think we all need to get away sometimes, besides, there is a lot of sailing to be done! We will look forward to your return! Have fun!
> 
> Oh, and can someone help me - my boat acts weird. When I turn the tiller to the right hand side the boat turns left, and when I turn the tiller to the left side, it turns right, is that normal ? What is wrong with my boat ? Please help me.


I had the same problem with my boat. I switched to a left handed tiller . . . . . . . problem solved.

I always come late to these threads dang it!!!
. . . didn't even get to wave goodbye.
Goodbye Alex . . . . . . . for now. 
I hate it when old friends take leave. 
I look forward to your return!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Alex:

We will certainly be glad to have you back when Sailnet returns to being something you enjoy, instead of something else. 

That being said, I was wondering if you could provide a new photoshop of Chuckles to use as an avatar. The old one is still haunting my dreams.

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

David-

If you're dreaming about Chuckles' avatar, you deserve to be haunted...  Anything that looks like that qualifies as nightmare material. 


djodenda said:


> Alex:
> 
> We will certainly be glad to have you back when Sailnet returns to being something you enjoy, instead of something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> David-
> 
> If you're dreaming about Chuckles' avatar, you deserve to be haunted...  Anything that looks like that qualifies as nightmare material.


Oh, they are most definitely nightmares.

It's like some horrible song that I can't get out of my head.. Sort of like:

I've Never Been to Me - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alex! for the love of God, Make it Stop!!!


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

I notice you use the word "loser" a lot...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

And your point would be?


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

just an observation from reading his posts...


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

"Loser" is a good spirited thing to call people you consider close. I love it! It's an acknowledgement that you're "in" with the person using it.


. . . . . . . at least that's how Cheri explained it to me . . . . . . . and my mom . . . . and others.


I miss Alex already. I hope he just had to leave internet access and used this as the way to leaves us. I love that sense of humor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Retclt-

While that may be the case with some people, I don't think that is how Cheri meant it... or your mom...or everyone else.... at least in your case.   



retclt said:


> "Loser" is a good spirited thing to call people you consider close. I love it! It's an acknowledgement that you're "in" with the person using it.
> 
> . . . . . . . at least that's how Cheri explained it to me . . . . . . . and my mom . . . . and others.
> 
> I miss Alex already. I hope he just had to leave internet access and used this as the way to leaves us. I love that sense of humor.


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

I am also someone who has learned from Giu, I have implemented some of his
methods on my boat and liked his Photoshop "techniques" very much, but on the other hand I did not find "loser" a "good spirited" word...but that's just me...I'm NOT attacking him...I am stating MY POINT OF VIEW...


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Understood. My mom won't let me use the word's fart or crap while I'm visiting her house no matter how good natured I say it.

SD . . . As for Cheri, . . . . . . . what? Next you'll tell me her girls night outs are really something else? pleeeeeeeease stop!!! Don't tell her but when I go drinking with my buddies after work I tell her we're at choir practice. I think there’s choir practice to night, as a matter of fact!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> (Please I appologize for my rant...sorry...)


No apologies necessary, IMO, Alex.



Giulietta said:


> I think I really need a break from Sailnet...


It happens. So take a break.



Giulietta said:


> I got to a point where some posts here, are getting on my nerve ...


I _mostly_ tend to give those a pass. If a particular poster tends to get on my nerves: I tend to not read them. Life's too short, my friend .



Giulietta said:


> Yes, if you load a gun and put it in your eye, you will die...


Not necessarily. _If_ you pull the trigger and _if_ the firearm actually fires and _if_ the round has sufficient energy and _if_ the bullet, or fragments thereof, strike the necessary bits, and _if_...

(Just pullin' yer chain, Alex .)



Giulietta said:


> 'll be back soon....


I would certainly hope so.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Schuckerman said:


> But I would say if you got to this point, then you need to get a life. At least get a hobby.


And _I_ would say that, in this particular instance, you're so far off base as to be in an entirely different universe.

In fact: Ironically, you've just managed to prove Alex' point _perfectly_. Congratulations!

Jim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Vsailor..."*just an observation from reading his posts..."*

I observe that in the year you've been here we've had one post saying fishing from a boat is OK...2 posts commending the use of microwave ovens on boats, 1 post about Micheal Vick and 4 posts about Alex using the word loser a lot. 
Not saying anything...just observing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SemiJim-

As thick as the skull must be on some of the posters that ask "If drill a hole in the bottom of my boat will it sink?", unless the bullet enters the eye, it will surely bounce off the skull. 

Cam-

You mis-spelled Michael.  But I think you do that a lot.


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Vsailor..."*just an observation from reading his posts..."*
> 
> I observe that in the year you've been here we've had one post saying fishing from a boat is OK...2 posts commending the use of microwave ovens on boats, 1 post about Micheal Vick and 4 posts about Alex using the word loser a lot.
> Not saying anything...just observing.


if accuracy is important to you...

1 post about Alex using the word loser

3 posts responding to other posts

I'm certainly not going to play games on here with you, I signed on because I bought a 31 ft sailboat and wanted to get the most out of it and I was introduced to Sailnet and have enjoyed and learned a lot from being here (especially from Alex)

I repeat..I DID NOT attack Alex, I actually admire him and all he done for this forum and for me!

If calling someone a loser is ok with you that's fine, let's get over it and move on or must someone post every day to be allowed on here??


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Make.... it..... Stop..... Please!


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

djodenda said:


> Make.... it..... Stop..... Please!


Totally agree with you.......


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm resisting the urge to quote anything here, although Cam just made me spray coffee on my keyboard. 

I'm probably one of those that helped drive Giu into his untimely but well-deserved sabbatical. So on behalf of all the newbies and lurkers out there let me say a big thank you to the old salts (and I'm talking years of experience not necessarily years just breathing). Folks on here have answered questions patiently, taken me sailing, even drawn up and scanned diagrams for me so I wouldn't electrocute myself. So thank you all of you that endure our questions that are old but new to us. Hopefully we get smart and we can answer the same questions from newe users later so you can ignore them.

Giu, Sway, SD, and the moderators put in a lot of time and do it in a public forum. Where like in any public gathering you have some folks who appreciate help, some who like to give help, some who have a sense of entitlement and some who have a sense of manners. And some who have no clue. 

I have 9 year olds in Lasers telling me what I'm doing wrong as they pass me, but hopefully in a few seasons I'll have some useful advice and I intend to be patient and pass on here what was patiently given to me here.

And no, I didn't really have a point to this post. I just find all this funny. But I spent the entire weekend with a bent wire coat hanger pulling a bird's nest out of my mast that I have to rewire, so pretty much everything is funny to me at the moment. Just perspective I guess.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just checking to make sure there's been no suicides or anything regarding this entire mess and that you're all getting along okay. You folks obviously regarded my comments as a personal attack on this person. This couldn't be any further from the truth. I don't know anything about him and couldn't tell you one thing that he's done, good or bad, because I don't live here like many of you do. Like I said before, I'm not as active on these boards as most of you. I enjoy posting things as much as the rest of you. I was simply reponding to Giu's crisis sounding diatribe regarding a message board. You'd think he couldn't go on anymore because of a message board. This is supposed to be fun. It's not earth shattering, life changing, do or die scenarios. It's just fun. And for someone, anyone, to get so wrapped up and ramble on about how bad it's gotten, well that's a little ridiculous. He obviously needs a break.
He's entitled to his opinion, as are all of us. We all know what opinions are like . But it's still just a message board.
And for those that placed the following comments on me:


I agree.....Drifter2869 







I think I'm going to...05-19-2008 01:10 PMI never give bad rep - except to clueless xxx who believe their life to be superior to others. It seems clear that you're the biggest loser.







I think I'm going to...05-18-2008 02:06 PMyou're an idiot...beat it...







I think I'm going to...05-16-2008 03:44 PMxxx


you too need to get a life. And get some class while you're at it.
Scott


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Boy, that third guy got right to the point! Seven words, and BAM! You know exactly what he thinks of you.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Scott,

Odd as it may seem to you, some folks really, really like their chosen web communities. Others, like you, apparently, regard them as no more than utilitarian sources of information. I do think it's rather arrogant of you to tell people to "get a life" just because their views and the things that are important to them differ from your own.

I do, however, agree with you wrt some of the PMs you've received. Some of the authors of those may have a life, but its not one I'd care to live.

Ironically: That one complaint of yours is basically identical with one of Alex' issues .

Jim


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep.

No beatin' around the bush with that third one. Even the wife doesn't use that tone with me . . . often.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

A little over the top if you ask me.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu must be laughing his loser butt off if he is reading this!!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Cam , I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

Personally I miss Giu's posts. I lurk here a lot and will miss his zany sense of humour. He seemed like such a free spirit with a unique point of view.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> (Please I appologize for my rant...sorry...)
> 
> I think I really need a break from Sailnet...
> 
> ...


Kinna like going to a familey reunion and seeing the same old home movies.

See ya when I see ya!

Rick


----------



## filup501 (Jul 25, 2006)

He'll be back because of all his caring FRIENDS here.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

<blank>

So's not to offend the natives.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Man this is great stuff for a raining Tuesday afternoon. Kink of like watching The View.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ouch. I step away for a few days and open this.

Sorry you got so frustrated. I certainly know the feeling!!! Take care of the family and hope to see you soon.

- CD


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I forgot my own rule. If ya ain't got nothin' good to say, don't say nothin' at all.


That's all for me on this thread except, c-ya when ya get back Alex.


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't post much, but have been to this point in other forums. I really wanted to say,that I have really appreciated Giu's contribution here. That is one funny afoc. Refresh and return, no man is an island !


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

I have just spent the time to look at most of the posts from Alex (plus all of his videos)and I must say I didn't realize the enormity (sp?) of the contribution he has made here.

I thought I did, but I was mistaken.

I also noticed that he has a thread where he asked if someone wanted to join him during his annual summer voyage in Portugal. He was blunt, to the point and very generous.

I have been around sailboats and sailors for many years but have never had anyone ask me to join them for an extended cruise, ever!

Stay well Alex, enjoy your family and your boat, relax and then come back!

Val


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Val,
gave you a positive rep for taking the time and understanding what's happening.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Welcome Back.


----------

